
Rackspace to go private again - smb06
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/26/rackspace-to-go-private-after-4-3b-acquisition-by-private-equity-firm-apollo/
======
tgarma1234
AWS and Digital Ocean basically beat them. Mailgun is awesome though. Love
using it. I see rackspace as being a perfectly wonderful private company that
makes good money but they don't have enough glitz to really make it as a
publicly traded company. Not enough product innovation or new markets or
anything like that.

~~~
smb06
We've been using Rackspace and haven't evaluated Mailgun yet. Can you help us
with a quick comparison based on your experience?

~~~
tgarma1234
Mailgun is a transactional email service that is basically free unless you are
doing huge volume. The api sets the standard for documentation. If you need
more features with your transactional emails you can sign up for Sendwithus.

